# Logon failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this compute



## skytwohigh

Logon failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer" 


Im having this same problem on two computers. One running windows vista ultimate 64bit and windows 7 home premium 32 bit to windows server 2008 r2 64 bit any help please i have tried everything i can find


----------



## JMPC

see if the suggestions here resolve your problem:
Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon - Microsoft Answers


----------



## skytwohigh

I tried all of those and none helped but thank you for the sugestion


----------



## Wand3r3r

Unclear as to when you get this message and which what account(s) this is happening with.

Are you trying to logon to the server or just the workstation?
Server running Active Directory?


----------

